# Spinning Wheel tune up



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Had to tighten a couple of the treadle screws for the first time. 
Wheel is now 16 years old, there abouts.

Cleaned up the moving parts and re lubed with, white lithium grease.

Finally found my Carnauba wax, with lavender and olive oil, after 2 years of not remembering where I put it. LOL
Since it is a hard paste, takes a bit of work and time to rub it into the wheel, but does it works wonders.

I love my Spinning Wheel! 

So, who else is doing Spring tune ups on their wheels?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's a lovely wheel! What is it, again? (I used to know but forgot!) :doh:

And yes, I need to do a major spring cleaning of my whole stable of wheels and my spinning corner as well! It is amazing how fast those wheels get dusty. 

I need to replace some leather and some drive bands and some leaders on bobbins. 

Maybe this weekend will be a good weekend to do that! Thank you for the inspiration and pretty picture!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The Wheel is a Majacraft Saxony. 
Thank you WIIH! Hope you have time to tune up your wheel too.
Much more fun than cleaning house. VBG


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What a beautiful wheel!! I love the color! Was the wheel stained before you used the wax on it or did you use that as the finish? I still have to finish my Traveller and I'm wondering if such a product would be a good choice. Where did you get it?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful wheel!
I love my Ashford Elizabeth, if Majacraft still made that wheel , I would have gotten it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I love your chair, too!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Kasota said:


> What a beautiful wheel!! I love the color! Was the wheel stained before you used the wax on it or did you use that as the finish? I still have to finish my Traveller and I'm wondering if such a product would be a good choice. Where did you get it?


It was stained when I bought it. 
Back when I lived in WA state, there was a spinning shop that had a Spinning Guild. They also had every known wheel in the US. So I was able to try them all.. and fell in love with this one.
They are made in NZ. 


I use a Danish stain/oil for other items. Is no to low smell and it holds up well.
Will have to dig it out, as I don't remember the brand.

Its too bad they stopped making this wheel. Finding used ones is not easy.

Thank you Kasota! It is a really comfy chair. VBG


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I need to work on my neglected wheels. I want to strip or refinished my Ashford Traddy. Now that I have this Lendrum I feel like I can put the Ashford out of commission for a bit while I work on it. The poor wheel spent years as a barrier to goslings and ducks to keep them from jumping out of their enclosure prior to them going outside. She has water stains all love her surface that seems to have taken the finish or stain off. I like the original color of the wood, as with most of my wheels (4 now). I'll need to find a way to gently remove the finish on her, I believe it might be an oil based something. Everything needs dusting including my wheels but until I can open the windows I. Not sure it will do any good at this point, maybe a vacuuming would work better.

Thanks for the reminder to tune-up the wheels.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Generally, if a water mark is white, it has only affected the finish. If it is black, it has affected the wood beneath. Bird poop will remove finish as well so watch for those spots.
I would clean your wheel with a cloth dampened in T.S.P. or soapy water. Don't soak it, just clean the surface. Take a good look at it when wet. That is close to what it will look like oiled. Let it dry.
If you are satisfied with the look of it, rub it with extra fine steel wool, in the direction of the grain. Then remove dust with paint thinner/mineral spirits on a soft cloth. Oil it once dry.
If there were dark water stains, you are in for stripping and sanding the whole thing. There are some citrus based strippers, non-carcinogenic.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shoestringer thank you! These are just water marks that have taken the finish/stain off, no damage to the wood. I would line to take the remainder of the stain off the wheel and just have it the natural color of the wood. I was thinking of finishing it with tung oil once I get the stain/finish off of it.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Usually if wood has been finished with oil previously, a good cleaning followed by careful rubbing with the finest steel wool (0000 or super fine) you can find will be enough to oil it again. It might have developed a bit of a patina from its time in the barn. That is the nature of wood, and part of the history of your wheel. 
One warning with the steel wool: rub to scuff the old finish, buff out light scratches and remove any shine. Too much rubbing will scratch and expose new, lighter wood.
When oiling, always hang your cloth or lay is flat to dry when done. Crumpled oily rags in a garbage can do combust spontaneously. There is a thermal reaction as the oil cures which can get hot enough to ignite the cloth. Once dry and crusty, you can dispose of it normally.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

The citric acid stripper I once used was called Citristrip.

When oiling, rub the oil in and at first try not to leave any on the wood. Final coats will build up to a nice sheen, but initial ones should be light and soak in.

An old oil finishing maxim is to apply a coat a day for a week, then a coat a week for a month, a coat a month for a year. After that, if you use it a lot, annual coating will keep it fresh.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great advice! Thank you


----------

